# Day of "almosts" (sorry long)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an good day overall  No 2 legged heeling, just a few barks and a great individual on Brooke; Especially Lucy being so happy.

Sorry about the SIT and break.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a awful lot of highs and lows... Enjoy your highs and stuff happens all the time..So glad you got to play with your veteran.. sounds like she was having a great time! Congrats on a good weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

even though it was full of almosts, it was a glorious day. Sounds like everyone had a good time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad that you and your girls had fun  I love hearing the stories.... any chance you have photos to post with it?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How lucky you are to have three lovely ladies to work with. Particularly enjoyed hearing how Lucy is still enjoying getting out there, doing well and wagging her tail at "warp speed".


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All sounds great. Congrats!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucy show them how it is done


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave Gannon talks about the woulda coulda wall. I told him my wall is full and I'm now posting my woulda couldas on the ceiling!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Still sounds like a good weekend to me! I especially enjoyed reading about Lucy in the ring. Were the baby girls watching her to see how you do it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great day overall! Your girls are so lovely!


----------

